
The truth about Waymo - kaboro
https://twitter.com/amir/status/1034442936774258688
======
tango24
Easier to read :
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1034442936774258688.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1034442936774258688.html)

